# Passed her basic OB!!



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

I wanted to post a huge THANK YOU! to the members here who helped me with Zoe's attention. This was the one area I could not get down right. She would do whatever I asked her to do, but she would NOT look me in the face. 

The last two sessions she had, she paid MUCH better attention to me and the last class was the most important. She will even "WATCH" when we are at the park or at home outside. Something she has never done before.

She'll be going on to Intermediate this month and I'm really excited since her behavior has gotten so much better and she is much less reactive. 

Hopefully we will be able to do Rally O and I am hoping really hard, she'll be good enough to do agility. But that may be far reaching.. lol Rally O would be ok if that's as far as she gets.

So thanks to you who helped me on getting her attention and focus on me.

Kim & Zoe


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Way to go, Kim and Zoe!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Whoohoo! How proud you must be...


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! Keep up the good work


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

rebelsgirl said:


> The last two sessions she had, she paid MUCH better attention to me and the last class was the most important. She will even "WATCH" when we are at the park or at home outside. Something she has never done before.
> 
> Hopefully we will be able to do Rally O and *I am hoping really hard, she'll be good enough to do agility. *But that may be far reaching.. lol Rally O would be ok if that's as far as she gets.
> 
> Kim & Zoe


Hey, I just read the part I bolded above! If you have a great place to train agility, you and your pup already have the skills started to make a wonderful agility dog! Some places allow you to train earlier in agility than others, so it's good to start researching and planning!

Agility is just a blast! :wild:


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I am really proud of her. She was very reactive before her training, would not pay attention to me no matter what. Since her last class, on our walks, she is watching me all the time! 

I would LOVE to agility with her but because of her reactivity, I don't know how she would be with other dogs off leash. In OB class, they had two dogs, they let off leash on long recall, but they kept Zoe on leash. She does fine at home in the yard off leash on long recall, but in class, she wants to go visit and she has barked at a few dogs. But I'm not going to give up on that idea! She is getting better and better every day!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

CONGRATS!!! How old is she?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Talk to the agility instructor. It's fine that they go off to visit and just bark at other dogs. Agility is set up to work thru this. THAT isn't a big deal (real attacks are  ) 

Our dogs learn that all the fun and treats and play are with us off leash. And the other dogs/people are, well, frankly they end up being BORING!!!! 

If you have a great club or agility instructor what your pup is doing is NORMAL! Did you see my early videos of my pup? Geez, Glory B went off and played 'Puppy On the Head' with the instructors demo dog!!! (look at her lack of attention starting at 1 min in) She also body slammed the person filming.


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats to you and Zoe, you have every right to be really proud) continued success!


----------

